# Hello! 5 years and counting..



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm saying a tentative hello which has been a long time coming - I've popped in and out but am really feeling in need of a bit of support lately/to feel I'm not the only one going through what is frankly a horrendous time of things.

I'm 29 and so is DH, we are from the Midlands and we've been TTC for 5 years- 3 miscarriages and 1 cancelled IVF later we're still going. 

After many knocks (the worst of which being a MMC at 12 weeks last June) the next step is a FET after my January cycle was cancelled due to OHSS. Just waiting for AF to show up so we can get started, but she's late for what seems like the first time ever, and I also didn't ovulate this month (using Clearblue OPK's) for also what is the first time since testing! I'm hoping it's just a blip post all the IVF drugs and that I'll be back to normal for the FET as we're doing a natural cycle.

Anyway - the size of the forum is a bit daunting so I'm hoping I'll be able to navigate around easily enough but any pointers in the right direction much appreciated 

Buddy X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Buddy

Welcome to FF  Sorry to hear you've been through the mill and for your losses too.

Here are a couple of links to threads you might find useful

*IVF Threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*FET Threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

*East Mids Threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=522.0

*West Mids Threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=523.0

*Pregnancy loss and trying again Threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Hope you find them useful, good luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## solareclipse (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi im new on here so still trying to find my way round it haha.i been ttc for over  3,5 yrs.had all my tests and im fine and hubby fine too.im gonna start taking clomid this month so hope that will help.its so hard when so many girls around me get pregnant and i cant.im 32 yrs old and im so ready for motherhood.i cry each time i come on my period.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Solareclipse

Welcome to FF too  .

Here are a couple of links to get you started...

*Clomid threads* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

*Coping with Infertility * http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you so much Dory, that's lovely of you and much appreciated!

I think I'm getting to grips with things now 

Lovely to have the space for a bit of support when you feel low and hopeless.. I know how you feel solareclipse, it's so hard. Sending hugs and strength X


----------



## Mkp1000 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi. This is my first time posting anything and I feel a bit nervous. I am 3 years TTC and today I found out that the last of my school friends is pregnant so feeling a bit fed up.....I'm 32, have PCO and my husband's sperm is not great. Two failed ICSIs so far over the last year and we are going for our last attempt in the summer. Find it tough when it seems like everyone around me is super fertile, and I don't know anyone else going through this, so it is a pretty lonely experience. Thought it would help to share with others who know the drill only too well....Pip xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Pip

Welcome to FF  . It is really hard when all the people around you, especially close friends, seem to fall pregnant so easily, it's easy to feel alone and isolated. Here are a few threads to get you started...

*Coping with Infertility* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

*ICSI* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------

